# Love Shore Fishing This Time of Year



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Pull up. Get out. Catch fish......thats just too easy!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:homer: 
I could watch this all day! Considering that spot is now iced over!!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

That spot sure looks familiar hmmmm........


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It was a slow day..I fished till 9:00 last night and we picked up a total of 3. I did take care of the local rat population!
Nice meeting you guys by the way! Next time we will use bigger boats though!! No stepping in the drink!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The road is now washed out from the waves. :crybaby:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sad day.........Can it be fished with a boat now?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

if it flies it dies said:


> Sad day.........Can it be fished with a boat now?


Waders.......................

Gotta get to the local lake. Lots of 16-18 inchers every trip and never more that 1 other boat on the lake. Caught 3-7 pound pike every other cast this time last year. I love when small underused lakes get hot......................


----------

